# Help oil leaking around crank area after timing belt job!



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

After I did the timing belt and water pump on my 96 Audi 2.8 I noticed oil leaking from the crank area. Anything I could have done during the timing belt and water pump job that would have caused this?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

When you say "crank area", do you mean from behind the crank pulley? If so, then it sounds like the main seal. A dirt-cheap part, but I'm afraid you'll basically have to do the whole job over again. :banghead:


----------



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well last night I replaced the crank seal because after I tore down the front of the engine again I noticed fresh oil behind the pulley. I made sure the seal went in straight and smoothly. Put it all back together drove it around for a bit then looked and there is still oil leaking just as bad. What other seals are around that area that might be leaking? would there be any bolts i could have removed while doing the water pump that i did not need to remove to cause an issue like this?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Did you just do the TB and WP, or also pulleys, oil & filter, breather hoses _____ ...?


----------



## Mtjade2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

The TB job should not involve any oil seal related parts. The leak should not have anything to do with the TB job. I did my own TB replacement so I am sure about that.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

you probably removed a 10mm bolt for the front crank seal cover plate. They are right next to the water pump bolts. I have removed some of them before accidentally instead of the water pump bolts. Its the aluminum cover the crank seal goes into.


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

Change your suction pump (the black "y" valve on the back of your motor) while you are doing it.

I had nothing but problems with annoying leaks that started to pop up. Turned out this was pressurizing the block and blowing out seals.

It's dirt cheap and easy to replace (10 min job) -- definately something you should replace when you do your timing belt.

It's so common that if you take your car to the dealership it's the first thing they look at if you have a leak.

You could save yourself a lot of work down the road for a few bucks and 10 min now.


----------

